# Bismarck Indoor Shooting



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Does Bismarck or Mandan have an indoor shooting area to shoot over the winter months?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

We could probably try the golf dome. What do you think they would say if we started flingin arrows? You could use ALL your pins there.

Seriously, I don't know of any indoor ranges around Bismarck. There was a small range south of Mandan, but I don't think that it is open anymore.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:lol:

I don't think they would like that at the golf dome, but it would be a great site to shoot.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

DB,

If you go downtown to the Bismarck Parks and Rec building or some may call it the Memorial/Veterans building. They have an excellant indoor range out to 30ish yards. Cheap too, about a $1.

f


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Dakota Kid! I will check it out this week. :wink:


----------

